# 05 F350 6.0L problem



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

First off lets not start a ford vs chevy etc. debate. The problem started this morning just after the last salting. When I stepped on the gas down the hi way the truck's limit was 50ish mph and no more. Last year we replaced the fuel pump and that was checked this morning and had plenty of pressure. The mechanic thinks its injectors but there is no bucking or jerking as if it was missing. Simply if I floor it the rpm's stop at 2000-2300 and goes around 50 mph. He removed the exhaust from the cat. and it seemed to run ok but still lacked a bit of power. It rarely blows any smoke both white or the blueish tinted smoke, its always plugged in overnight. Any ideas?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Brian Young;1569844 said:


> First off lets not start a ford vs chevy etc. debate. The problem started this morning just after the last salting. When I stepped on the gas down the hi way the truck's limit was 50ish mph and no more. Last year we replaced the fuel pump and that was checked this morning and had plenty of pressure. The mechanic thinks its injectors but there is no bucking or jerking as if it was missing. Simply if I floor it the rpm's stop at 2000-2300 and goes around 50 mph. He removed the exhaust from the cat. and it seemed to run ok but still lacked a bit of power. It rarely blows any smoke both white or the blueish tinted smoke, its always plugged in overnight. Any ideas?


FICM issue . same thing on mine last year . check for 48 volts . was told i need fresh batteries every other year if im going to run a plow & electric spreader .

the ficm needs full 48 volts or . . . . . wallah . goodluck Bri


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Your saying the FICM caused yours to be sluggish and top off at low rpm's and 50ish mph.?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

yep , wont get out of its own way . stumbles and dies .

http://innovativediesel.com/i-8554170-heavy-duty-rebuilt-48v-ficm-ford-6-0l-powerstroke-diesel.html

register & search other ficm issues here

http://powerstrokenation.com/


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i also thought it was injectors . i cant stress enough on the necessity of fresh batteries on the 6.0's. I have 3 . 1 '05 & 2 '06's. as you know they're high maint , but well worth it .


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks, I will check it out and pass it on to the mechanic whos a friend too.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just dont see how batteries would effect the engine's ability to create rpm's when running. These are older batteries but start it just fine.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

good luck . i believe its a good lead for you . sounds the same .


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Brian Young;1569868 said:


> I just dont see how batteries would effect the engine's ability to create rpm's when running. These are older batteries but start it just fine.


They DO. Those FICM are sensitive to batteries voltage. Keep clean batteries terminal of corrosion.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine did same thing and Someone told me same thing I put new batteries in and still had same problem 
What mine was Turbo lock up

Not saying this your problem but mine acted just like you said your truck was doing


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

My duramax once did this and it was just a clogged fuel filter. It might be something to replace to rule it out.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

do u have any CEL codes at all?? Hvae U checked ur FICM voltage, engine off voltage, start up voltage, engine idle voltage???


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey snowzilla, In my driving experience, my work truck blew a lot of smoke when the filters were clogged. 2 weeks ago, I was driving on the highway and in the LED display (2008 F450), came up " reduced power" with a wrench sign. I could only get up to 50 mph. The mechanic at work changed the filters and reset the code. worked fine for a week. This time he had told me it had something to do with the turbo and its at the dealer now under warranty.
I knew it wasn't the filters because the motor still ran smooth, just no power. good luck


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

MR. Elite;1570055 said:


> do u have any CEL codes at all?? Hvae U checked ur FICM voltage, engine off voltage, start up voltage, engine idle voltage???


No codes were ever set, no rough running conditions, it starts right up even after sitting all day not plugged in. It does surge, like it wants to shift but doesn't until a bit higher than normal rpms. Once it warms up the problem went away until this am. The truck had been running all night when this happen. I havent changed the air filter since we've owned it (3 years) but every time I have the dealer do the oil change they say its all ok. Would lack of air flow make it do this? Also, I was going to change both fuel filters very soon when the next oil change came up, the ones in there now have been in there just under a year and about 8-10k miles on them. I was told by a heavy equipment dealer's service manager (who is a friend so I doubt he would bs me) that you should be changing fuel filters twice a year with normal driving.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

fuel filters (2) should be changed every 10k . 
the air filter definitely needs changing . I have the cai mods with extra reusable/cleanable filters which knock maint $$ down ,


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Spool it up;1570075 said:


> fuel filters (2) should be changed every 10k .
> the air filter definitely needs changing . I have the cai mods with extra reusable/cleanable filters which knock maint $$ down ,


I was going to do that tomorrow, they need done any ways. I just wish this wasn't such a random thing.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Did U happen 2 get fuel from somewhere NEW, as in somewhere U havent filled up in the past?? 
I cant seem to put my finger on the reason ur truck is limiting U to 50ish MPH...?? 
Im wondering if ur experiencing a minor misfire somewhere and that mayb b putting truck in (limp mode) yet its not severe enough 2 chuck any code yet?? Deff give us an update 2mar!!!


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

you cant repair this engine without a good scan tool to give you good data and all the diag tests : key on and engine running tests. determining ficm problems is a 1 minute job with a good scan tool. blocked exh back pressure sensor causing vgt to close up is a 1 minute look, stuck vgt vanes is a 2 minute test.icp performance needs to be looked at. not all problems are quick to get to the bottom of but many are. my guess is the vgt\ebp system is at fault the vanes are stuck or being falsely commanded closed. but you really need to get plugged in.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I just found this guys card while cleaning the office the other day. He rebuilt my FICM about 18 months ago. He claims to have identified some weak links in the unit & improves them...anyhow, he saved me a lot of money & runs his repair ads on ebay (where I found him). His turn around time was lightning fast & so far so good on the rebuild. Just thought I'd pass it along:

Forgot to mention...Somewhere in his ebay ad he mentions a simple way to self test the unit.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

coldcoffee;1570173 said:


> I just found this guys card while cleaning the office the other day. He rebuilt my FICM about 18 months ago. He claims to have identified some weak links in the unit & improves them...anyhow, he saved me a lot of money & runs his repair ads on ebay (where I found him). His turn around time was lightning fast & so far so good on the rebuild. Just thought I'd pass it along:
> 
> Forgot to mention...Somewhere in his ebay ad he mentions a simple way to self test the unit.


it's called FICM strategy . you can manipulate ,delete and restucture the fuel supply along with a tuner by way of the OBD port . highly recommended
although , I personally wouldnt use the "speedo guy" 
http://innovativediesel.com/p-1550-idp-custom-tuning.html


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the help. He wants this thing to sit over night so its a cold start up for whatever reason but as luck would have it we're finally supposed to get snow all week. The truck is drivable and can plow with it. He had this thing plugged into a scan tool and a lap top checking many things, he said he's 95% sure its injector related. One thing he did was separate the exhaust from the cat. and it seemed to have more power but again just lacked that little bit extra. Like someone said, its weird why its limiting this thing to around 50 ish mph.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Doesn't this remind me of sticky geromtary turbo. If he had scanner like AE tell him do OPEN and CLOSE turbo see if it sticky.

Had this truck sat so long before?:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Milwaukee;1570344 said:


> Doesn't this remind me of sticky geromtary turbo. If he had scanner like AE tell him do OPEN and CLOSE turbo see if it sticky.
> 
> Had this truck sat so long before?:


No the truck is used daily. Heres what I did so far and so far it fixed the issue. I simply changed the nasty air filter and both fuel filters. After it warmed up I got on it and everything operated as it should. The rpm's were where they should be while driving and when it down shifted, was going well over 70mph. So far so good.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Fuel filters most likely. I change mine twice a year usually


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ultimate plow;1570473 said:


> Fuel filters most likely. I change mine twice a year usually


Yep! I will be doing that from now on.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

This may sound silly, but have you checked all of the exhaust clamps on the high pressure side of the turbo? 6.0 liters tend to blow them off pretty easily and no boost means no power.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Too Stroked;1570482 said:


> This may sound silly, but have you checked all of the exhaust clamps on the high pressure side of the turbo? 6.0 liters tend to blow them off pretty easily and no boost means no power.


It never lost boost. It puts out about 22lbs and really never goes higher. The gauge goes higher and I don't know if it should be making more boost than that or not.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Pull the EGR and clean it too. Always start with fuel filters ith an issue like this, but a sticky EGR will do it too and not always pull a light. Being a 6.0 EGR maintenance is important anyway. It's easy to pull it and clean it as part of preventative maintenance. 

I can't stress how important maintenance is on a 6.0.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Brian Young;1570239 said:


> Thanks guys for all the help. He wants this thing to sit over night so its a cold start up for whatever reason but as luck would have it we're finally supposed to get snow all week. The truck is drivable and can plow with it. He had this thing plugged into a scan tool and a lap top checking many things, he said he's 95% sure its injector related. One thing he did was separate the exhaust from the cat. and it seemed to have more power but again just lacked that little bit extra. Like someone said, its weird why its limiting this thing to around 50 ish mph.


Bri , first thing to do is kill the kitty , cold air intake mod, and tunes. they are ther 3 basic rules to the 6.0 ,thats ........
4'' straight piped exhaust turbo back 
afe or airaid cold air intake (diesels werent made to be bogged down and restricted)
SCT Livewire tuner w/ 3 custom tunes and monitor your codes on your own .

you wont believe the power , its night and day.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Spool it up;1570543 said:


> Bri , first thing to do is kill the kitty , cold air intake mod, and tunes. they are ther 3 basic rules to the 6.0 ,thats ........
> 4'' straight piped exhaust turbo back
> afe or airaid cold air intake (diesels werent made to be bogged down and restricted)
> SCT Livewire tuner w/ 3 custom tunes and monitor your codes on your own .
> ...


I wasn't going to really do anything as far as adding mods. but my egr was border line bad when he showed me yesterday so that got me thinking to just eliminate it. I hate this though, you do one thing, you have to do everything in order to make it right, now we're talking thousands.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Spool it up;1570543 said:


> Bri , first thing to do is kill the kitty , cold air intake mod, and tunes. they are ther 3 basic rules to the 6.0 ,thats ........
> 4'' straight piped exhaust turbo back
> afe or airaid cold air intake (diesels werent made to be bogged down and restricted)
> SCT Livewire tuner w/ 3 custom  tunes and monitor your codes on your own .
> ...


What if I did just a new exhaust, and a egr delete kit, would I have to add a tuner, head bolts etc.?


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

U may want to try usin a fuel additive every fill up and/or the CETANE booster ford offers is great help!!! 
That not only helps clean and protect the fuel system and lines, but also U may notice a very mild performance diff. with the CETANE booster!! Really good stuff!!!!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Brian Young;1570552 said:


> What if I did just a new exhaust, and a egr delete kit, would I have to add a tuner, head bolts etc.?


no . but for 450 more (sct tuner) its worth it . your egr can be bypassed thru the tuner as is mine . Eric at http://innovativediesel.com/p-1550-idp-custom-tuning.html can write your tunes . he is a genious at the 6.0 strategy , even thru the mail or online .

ARP headstuds are 6-700 plus installation . but not necessary .


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Spool it up;1570587 said:


> no . but for 450 more (sct tuner) its worth it . your egr can be bypassed thru the tuner as is mine . Eric at http://innovativediesel.com/p-1550-idp-custom-tuning.html can write your tunes . he is a genious at the 6.0 strategy , even thru the mail or online .
> 
> ARP headstuds are 6-700 plus installation . but not necessary .


I was going to call my brother in laws friend's friend...lol who owns a diesel performance shop in Pittsburgh that specializes in Fords and see what he recommends for all of this, Im just glad everything seems to be ok with it now, we're supposed to be getting a lot of snow this week.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the help Spool and everyone else, I really appreciate it. I'll let you know how everything works out.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

she'll be fine . it's just a hiccup along the way . 

good luck B


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*Get er done *


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Dont need an aftermarket air intake unless ur pushing 500+ hp. Stock intakes work just fine. But id suggest an egr delete kit, coolant filter kit, flush the ford gold coolant, clean cooling system with restore and restore+. Re fill with cat rated coolant. While your dug into the motor doing egr delete, update high pressure oil pump with stc fitting. And banjo bolts. Cheap insurance to save your injectors. If the truck is an everday driver do the sct programmer. Otherwise its not a must.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

A lot of good advice in here from 6.0 owners who know they're trucks and have plenty of thought into the mods on their trucks.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Doesn't sound like a film issue. Sounds like an egr clogged, fuel filters clogged and could still be injectors. I've had my ficm go, so bad that my truck just wouldn't startbutnmy truck still flew past 50mph. I did have clogged egr and filters once and it did defiantly affect driving power. If it were injectors and they just stopped getting power to them you wouldn't get any bucking. The bucking comes from them hiccuping off one another when theyre semi firing hope you figure it out..


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Sct tuner from Eric are the best and once the tranny adjusts to the tune it's simply amazing how a programmer can do so much!! Best tuner for the 6.0 and 6.4 IMO


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

wilsonsground;1570940 said:


> Sct tuner from Eric are the best and once the tranny adjusts to the tune it's simply amazing how a programmer can do so much!! Best tuner for the 6.0 and 6.4 IMO


most people dont have a clue how fast these Ford Diesels are . 6-7-8 0r 9 second quarter mile 7500 lb trucks ! just by manipulating the obd , cai and 4 '' turbo back exhaust .

I use his Tow tune for plowing , race tune for daily street driving ( 16mpg ) , and drag for racing in 4 wheel at the Buck motorsports park


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Spool it up;1570977 said:


> most people dont have a clue how fast these Ford Diesels are . 6-7-8 0r 9 second quarter mile 7500 lb trucks ! just by manipulating the obd , cai and 4 '' turbo back exhaust .
> 
> I use his Tow tune for plowing , race tune for daily street driving ( 16mpg ) , and drag for racing in 4 wheel at the Buck motorsports park


Ya they are fast trucks for sure! I still have factory downpipe then jumps to 5" the rest of the way. I plow in stock tune. Ive only got the extreme race custom tune and generic tunes that come on the tuner.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm all about tuning trucks, BUT my 6.0's are ones I never have and never will tune. I'd be willing to bet they wouldn't have lasted nearly as long as hey have if they were. The 6.0's were borderline tuned to the max stock and pumping extra power into them is just asking for problems.......lifting heads, etc... I've had some fast Dmaxes, Cummins (currently) and even 7.3s, but anymore I'm all about long term reliability.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

^you're getting old!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

got-h2o;1571054 said:


> I'm all about tuning trucks, BUT my 6.0's are ones I never have and never will tune. I'd be willing to bet they wouldn't have lasted nearly as long as hey have if they were. The 6.0's were borderline tuned to the max stock and pumping extra power into them is just asking for problems.......lifting heads, etc... I've had some fast Dmaxes, Cummins (currently) and even 7.3s, but anymore I'm all about long term reliability.


agreed . but one must know how far one can tickle the skinny pedal :laughing:
i agree, a set of arp studs will make it bulletproof . almost . 
I have 3 6.0's . 33k modded , 87k modded 140k modded . iv experienced it all .almost $$$:laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Spool it up;1571100 said:


> agreed . but one must know how far one can tickle the skinny pedal :laughing:
> i agree, a set of arp studs will make it bulletproof . almost .
> I have 3 6.0's . 33k modded , 87k modded 140k modded . iv experienced it all . $$$:laughing:


Lol nice. My highest currently 100% stock is at 291k


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

WilliamOak;1571095 said:


> ^you're getting old!


.....smart...... LOL


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

got-h2o;1571105 said:


> Lol nice. My highest currently 100% stock is at 291k


dam , what did you find most problematic during the 291k tour ?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

A few injectors were done before we got it but that's all I know of. (I got it fom a buddy). 100k on top of that and fingers crossed! I did do an ac compressor this summer. It locked up.....same on my 04 with 239k. That one had a turbo and ficm both around 218-220k.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

got-h2o;1571123 said:


> A few injectors were done before we got it but that's all I know of. (I got it fom a buddy). 100k on top of that and fingers crossed! I did do an ac compressor this summer. It locked up.....same on my 04 with 239k. That one had a turbo and ficm both around 218-220k.


sounds normal .


----------

